# what does ACC and SWD mean?



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i am hooking up a active crossover and it has markings

GND ACC SWD

i know the GND is ground. but what do i hook up to the other 2?


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

ACC maybe means accessory but more likely it is the 12 constant and SWD is the accessory or "switched. Then again SWD could be a amp turn on output. Do you not have a manual?


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

what model crossover?


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

Probably best to check out what the manual says


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

dont have the manual, or i would have checked. i know one is the 12v and one is for the remote turn on.

im leaning towards the SWD as the remote turn on because it has an IN and OUT terminal.

this is a pioneer CD-1000


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you could try emailing pioneer and see if they can send you a link to the manual or ask them what the SWD is for. Maybe if you posted a pic on here of the terminals someone could help you out better.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

http://i57.ac.tpe.yahoo.com/users/0/1/4/5/parking295-img600x450-1150820661pio04-6.jpg

the terminals in the lower left are labled

GND ACC SWD IN SWD OUT


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

ya thats definitely a remote turn on input and output. Its handy because you can just run 1 line back from your deck to the crossover, and then use the output to connect to your amp.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks, hopefully ill have my system running tonight, but my amps will still be turning off whenever they feel like it, argh.


----------

